# My megasquirt build. ABA 16v ITB's



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

Alright. Seeing as how not all of you guys browse the mk1 forums. I'm going to post my megasquirt build here. I hope to keep this to constructive and informative posts only. I am awaiting my package from DIYautotune. Here is the list of what i ordered.

4 x Fuel Injector Connector - Bosch EV1 (InjConn-EV1) = $23.00
1 x MPX4250 2.5 Bar MAP Sensor (MPX4250AP-WS) = $28.00
1 x GM Open Element IAT Sensor with Connector (IATwConn) = $20.00
1 x GM Closed Element CLT / IAT Sensor with Connector (CLTIATwConn) = $16.25
1 x MegaSquirt-II Programmable EFI System PCB3.0 - Kit w/ BLACK CASE (MS230-K) = $266.00
1 x MegaSquirt Stimulator v2.2 - UnAssembled Kit (MSStim22-K) = $45.00
1 x MegaSquirt Stimulator / DIYPNP Power Supply (StimPower) = $8.99
1 x Lead Bending Tool (T-LeadBend) = $5.50
1 x Anti-Static ESD Protection Wrist Strap (esdstrap) = $5.50
1 x 12' MegaSquirt Wiring Harness (MS1 / MS2 / MS3 Ready) (MSHarness12) = $85.00
1 x IGN-4 Four-Tower Coil Pack (IGN-4) = $68.50
1 x Crimp Connector for IGN-4 (IGN-4_Conn) = $6.00
2 x 3/8" NPT Aluminum Weld-On Bung for IAT or CLT Sensor (38NPT-Bung_A) = $18.00
1 x Walbro GSL392 255lph Fuel Pump (FP_GSL392) = $109.99
1 x Walbro GSL392 Full Installation Kit 400-939 (FPK_400-939) = $15.00
1 x MegaSquirt Tuning Cable (DB9 Straight Thru) (TuneCable6) = $5.50
1 x USB to Serial Adapter - Works with MegaTune! (USB-2920) = $22.50
1 x Innovate MTX-L gauge - sensor - controller - 3844 (wb-mtx-3844) = $199.00



Some specifics; I will be running direct coil control and doing barometric correction via the MPX4250 2nd map sensor.I will be utilizing the stock ABA crank trigger wheel/vr sensor. This will be my first time playing with megasquirt and i have little(5 years ago electronics class in high school) experience soldering on PCB's. This is for my 81 caddy project with a built up decently high compression 16v ABA. More pics!


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

looking great!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Nice. One comment, you may have hood clearance issues between the hood and the filters. Then again, maybe not. This is a Rabbit hood line and not a Scirocco. GL:thumbup:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Very Nice. Also 1 comment. Don't bother with the v2.2 Stim, get the JimStim as it will emulate the 60-2 tooth wheel the ABA uses. A v2.2 only does basic trigger.


----------



## SirSpectre (Mar 20, 2011)

Very interested in this. I was going to do the exact same thing with a caddy after my jetta build!


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys.

On the hood clearance issue - if this is so I'll be modifying the intake. Whatever it takes, but thanks for the heads up.

Stimulator - thanks...I never really looked Into the jimstim as I was enthralled by details on megasquirt itself. I checked it out quick and got the order switched. Should ship out tomorrow with the jimstim included


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

watching this...


----------



## SirSpectre (Mar 20, 2011)

Curious why you are bothering with a Walbro when you aren't boosting it? Your stock pump is good for 225 hp. No reason to install a walbro, unless you like the noise :laugh:


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

She was born a diesel. Also either way the walbro would be nicer and easier for future boost upgrades. At only 120 bucks its worth it imho.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

ballin! looks like a fun build. :thumbup:


----------



## miggs (May 1, 2008)

in for updates


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

No updates yet. my order is in transit.

The package got shipped a little later than expected due to me moving this month and forgetting to change my credit card address. It took a little bit of time on their side to verify my card address and that it was actually me using it! Also lost a couple days due to Thanksgiving. Good on their part for being so diligent with credit card orders. Either way they sent me a free t shirt out of it!


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

Its here!!!









I had basketball tonight so i just got everything set up and organized on the bench. Soldered in the Serial and DB37 connectors and started on the resistors. 

Untill tomorrow.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I go in this order: sockets and chips (U3,4,6,7), protection (MOV, F1/2), diodes, caps, resistors, heatsink components, mods/jumpers. Goes pretty quick that way.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

should be a sweet build :thumbup:

im (somewhat) local, if you need any MS help :beer:


----------



## miggs (May 1, 2008)

I just assembled my first megasquirt board.. It was a pretty fun project :thumbup:


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

bit of progress tonight. Didnt have much time.










I'm following MSextra build manual located here

http://msextra.com/doc/ms2extra/build_manual.htm


Why am i omitting some resistors as per the manual?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

depends upon features selected and the board version.


----------



## yurp2 (Feb 10, 2011)

watching:thumbup:


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

So diyautotune accidentally sent me the ms stimulator instead of the jimstim. But confusing since I switched to the jimstim after. They sent me the jimstim right away on their buck. Excellent customer service!!!! I built the stimulator anyways and put some more components in the ms. Tomorrow I'll have a bunch of time to work on it.

Cheers


----------



## SirSpectre (Mar 20, 2011)

cant wait until you start pushing out some tuning :thumbup:


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks. Rough list of things to do before that happens)

Finish Megasquirt
Order Headers/cams/valve springs
Finish headwork(currently stripped)
finish engine assembly
Get some mk1 engine mounts
Clean up/paint the trans
Find a nice fitting radiator
Re-wire entire truck
install gas tank/fuel pump/lines
brake lines


Of course putting the engine and trans in the thing lies somewhere in the middle.



Valvecovergasket - How local are ya?


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

alright, little help.

Note that came in kit says to use mica on Q9,Q12 and Q16. I only recieved 2 pieces of mica. MSextra instructions says mica on 9 and 12. must q16 be insulated with mica?


Also, one of the pieces of mica is not large enough to cover the whole pad bottom to top above screw hole. So when installed the back transistor has continuity with heat sink. That does not seem correct to me. I am no where near experienced with PCB work so correct me if im wrong but isnt the purpose of mica to insulate the component from the heatsink? And the grease is just to provide better contact between component and heatsink for greater heat transfer.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

airplanewrencher said:


> I am no where near experienced with PCB work so correct me if im wrong but isnt the purpose of mica to insulate the component from the heatsink? And the grease is just to provide better contact between component and heatsink for greater heat transfer.


All that you stated is correct. Hit up an electronics store and purchase some mica. That should not be a hard to find item.:thumbup:


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah i figured. I'll check a few local stores. Dont really have much in the way of electronics specific stores but ill check staples and the source.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Most Radio Shacks carry mica kits


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

id shoot an email to DIY and see if they can send you another one... there should have been 3 in there and theyre really good about covering any shortage of components in the kits :beer:


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

figured out one thing i forgot. A 2nd BIP373.

Please verify if i am correct as i have not been able to find much info on the IGN-4 Coil listed here. any info on pinout?
http://www.diyautotune.com/catalog/ign4-fourtower-coil-pack-p-409.html

I need a 2nd BIP373 for this setup and then wired up to the board as per the directions for multiple coils here
http://www.diyautotune.com/tech_articles/using_bosch_bip373s_with_megasquirt.htm


Sorry if this all seems obvious. I am thinking aloud and making note of it so people in my situation may learn from this.


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

I solved my mica dilemma......haha. hopefully someone gets a chuckle out of this.


I have all 3 mica insulators. I just skimmed over the bag and thought the heatsink tape for r37/38 was the mica. Clear plastic right?

Anyways. I am good to go. No error on their part packaging. All 3 mica insulator pads are there. I have around 60k ohms of resistance between the back and the heatsink on both transistors.

Gotta love making yourself look stupid on the interwebz


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

eh, sht happens. :beer:


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

Got a bunch more stuff done. Put power to the board and everything checked out fine. Put the daughterboard in aswell. Everything seems good to go. It is set up for No idle valve, and VR trigger input. I'm going to order my second bip now:banghead:


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

so bit of an update, also some clarification.

I recieved the jimstim(thanks diyautotue) and the bip373 modkit.

Here is the clarification part. Please let me know if im correct. This is setup for dual spark control, Wasted spark on 4 cyl. This is where i am.

remove R57(wasnt fitted in first place)
Jumper IGBTOUT to IGN

Can the Q16 Bip373 be soldered to the board? or is it all jumpers
I know i need to solder the 330ohm resistors to the top of R26 and R29 for Spark A and B. Just a little confused on exactly what im doing. Or do i just install one in Q16 location as is and only use the 330 ohm resistor to r26 for the 2nd?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The circuits are identical, 300ohm on both. The q16 one gets soldered and then use the igbt/ign jumpers. The second you want to mount to the case or the heatsink in an open spot.


----------



## .:RDUBBIN (Jun 27, 2008)

definitly watching this, I am about to setup a 16v ITBS with MS1 2.2, and really dont know what im doing. Going to be paying attantion to you posts.


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks. Bit of a lack of motivation lately. Been busy with life and helping other people with their projects...aka my father.

Going to do some reading today to straighten out the ignition circuit stuff. Hopefully have the time to get it all done today. Im hoping to get my MS unit done so i can focus on getting the engine/trans bolted all up and start on wiring/fuel.


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

Success. Ill post pictures later of how i wired up the Bip373s. I just loaded the code and then fired up tunerstudio. Stuff moves like TPS when i move the potentiometer. It seems to function as advertised. I need to do some reading on what to set stuff up as. Any tips on functioning all the different circuit on the board? if i had a big problem would i have made it this far? Thanks for the help and tips. Progress has been slow...life gets in the way.


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

its allliiivveeee 










shown here are my ignition resistor wires. Shrink wrapped and a bit of hot glue to hold it in place. 








jumpers 










i jumpered to IAC2 for the 2nd ignition output. Meaning Spark A is on pin 36 and Spark B is on pin 31. i just bent down the right leg on my 2nd bip373 and soldered to the top of the jumper across r38 below it(for the ground) Also jumper on IGBTOUT to IGN. The spark A resister wire setup goes from R26 to IGBTIN. 


So far in tunerstudio i got my CLT/MAT/TPS/Wideband o2 all working well. I am doing some reading right now trying to figure out how to setup the jimstim with a 60-2 simulated wheel and whatnot. I cant seem to get any RPM indicating in tunerstudio. Am i missing something? i have the dip switch set for 60-2 wheel and a jumper on the primary tach header.(both on jimstim) 


Also the 3 LEDs on megasquirt have yet to come on. Is this normal? 




UPDATE: 

Got the RPM to work...forgot the pullup jumper. i also had the rpm jumping from a number to zero very quickly. i reset the 2 pots anticlockwise untill clicking(still cant really feel the one on bottom of board click). I now have constant rpm reading and the lights on the ecu correspond to the jimstim,FP light on INJ1 and INJ2 lights flashing quickly(varies with RPM) 

so far everything checks out well. I am going to do some more reading to figure out if the coil control circuits are working correctly. I think that requires some jumpers on jimstim. 

Update 2: 

Jumper the DB37 header on jimstim pin 36 and 31 to the 10 pin LED header and voila. I have alternating LED's flashing (speed increases as RPM does) indicating when the coil will fire. In my mind this is all making sense and it appears to be functioning 100%. Maybe ill take a quick video for you guys even!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Sounds like you got it. 

With the 330ohms I usually land those on the proto area and then wire from there. Less chance of them breaking off if the glue doesnt hold.


----------



## SirSpectre (Mar 20, 2011)

In for updates :thumbup:


----------



## 78srx440 (Dec 16, 2008)

Good work so far, keep it up!
I love that you're doing this at the kitchen table.
My mother would kill me, haha.


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

Haha. I only brought it in to show the girlfriend...she stays out of the shop. 

No updates.... 

Work/Life got really busy. Hoping for some time here near the end of march to put in some more time. No balance in project cars...5 years ago i had alot of time but no money, now that i have funds i have no time.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

Just dropping by to say.... "sweet build"!!!! :thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## flytech78 (Nov 25, 2003)

nice build were do you work as a amt?


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

Vancouver island, British columbia Canada. Work on the Martin Mars waterbomber. World largest operational seaplane. Converted to fight wildfire.


Should be kickin out some decent updates in the next month! Not much in terms of megasquirt or anything as the next step is a little down the road. I'll keep ya'll updated though.


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

Alright, im going to put this out here see if i get any feedback!

I decided to go with a CE2 box and harness from a mk3 for my rewire. It was this or a painless kit(expensive) I like the modularity(not a word) of the ce2 box. Meaning i like how you can remove the harness for the right side of the engine bay right from the box with a plug. I think this will provide a clean look and install. Im hoping i can use as much, if not all of the box for megasquirt aswell...Without a seperate external fuse panel for things like Injectors and others for MS.

Thoughts?

Here is the CE2 fuse box info.
http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

nice job so far


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Pretty much every mk1 I touch I convert to ce2


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

ce2 box of stuff 








sorting harness's
















starting to lay wire in place








MFA








I went through and ordered about 60 meters of color matching wire w/tracer for extending. Should be fun. going to use GM sensors for MS and then use the stock sensors/switches for the Coolant and oil stuff for MFA. Hopefully it wont look to crowded on the engine. Really its only 2 extra sensors and one is on the intake. Speaking of that Where should i install the open element IAT? I wish i went with a ITG style filter and just put it in the filter housing....I am most likely going to change this down the road.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

I'd recommend using stock VW sensors over the GM stuff. I put mine in ITG plate but anywhere should be fine


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

Would having it just outside of the filter, right underneath semi out of sight, be okay? Make a difference compared to inside? I dont want to put a big sensor sticking into one of the runners when i will be changing down the road to a ITG filter setup.

And for what reasons do you recommend the stock sensors? Just curious as i have heard alot of people say GM sensors for fact that it doesnt require calibration with easy therm.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Mine is in the plate not in a runner. With Itbs it is basically just reading outside air temp. The benefit of VW sensors is they are good quality and use stock connectors. Also keep in family haha.


----------



## G60 Madness (Jan 4, 2010)

Did I miss your ITB set up ? brand ? what intake are you using ? I'm working on a very simular set up, Thanks and will follow
Love the close ups of your ms work - can see what i'm doing wrong


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

Im using ITBs from a suzuki GSXR. I made my manifold. Check out a little diy i wrote up on some local forums if you like.

http://dubberz.com/forum/index.php/topic,61149.0.html


----------



## G60 Madness (Jan 4, 2010)

Very cool link -- Thanks


----------

